# Knight trade?



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay Knight is coming off the bench and is very under utilised by the Bobcats what about a trade for Knight? 

Knight for Alston Sura and Padgett?

Alston can be the back up PG while Sura's is an expiring contract Padgett would be a decent back up PF aswell???????


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Why don't you send us three guys who aren't worth a damn and will never have any value to us for him instead....Crap does anyone ever propose a trade where their favorite team doesn't ream us


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How about if we threw in Spanoulis????????????


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Diable said:


> Why don't you send us three guys who aren't worth a damn and will never have any value to us for him instead....Crap does anyone ever propose a trade where their favorite team doesn't ream us


Jake Tsakalidis, Tarence Kinsey and Hakim Warrick for Emeka Okafor?

Before you say no, keep in mind that Warrick can dunk when he's all by himself.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Alright, here are some trades that actually make sense.

I can really only see two teams where the salaries make sense, New Orleans and Portland. Now I think we should be trading both Brevin Knight and Melvin Ely. In return we should be looking for an expiring contract and a young player.

The New Orleans trade looks something like Knight/Ely for Desmond Mason and either Armstrong or Simmons. Another possibility is Knight/Ely for Marc Jackson, Armstrong/Simmons, Linton Johnson, and maybe a draft pick. This gives NOOCH a quality backup PG and a more experienced big man.

The Portland deal doesn't make a whole lot of sense because they aren't making a run at the playoffs but I would like to see Knight/Ely for Magloire and Webster. I am curious if we can actually trade for Derek Anderson's old contract sense that wouldn't require Portland to give up a player that is actually playing.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

hroz said:


> Padgett would be a decent back up PF aswell???????


That line there is even better than your proposal in the Jazz forum which comedy gold.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

The Jopker said:


> Alright, here are some trades that actually make sense.
> 
> I can really only see two teams where the salaries make sense, New Orleans and Portland. Now I think we should be trading both Brevin Knight and Melvin Ely. In return we should be looking for an expiring contract and a young player.
> 
> ...


In those first two deals with the Hornets I doubt we would be able to get that. NO already has Paul, Bobby Jackson, and Pargo so they don't need another PG. Ely doesn't have much value at all right now either.

The second one would be interesting because Magloire's gone after the season anyway and Webster would give us a SG and he's not playing over there. Jack could probably use a veteran backup/tutor in BK also.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> That line there is even better than your proposal in the Jazz forum which comedy gold.


You have no idea the lengths I will go to, to get a pass first point guard.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

hroz said:


> You have no idea the lengths I will go to, to get a pass first point guard.


Obviously those lengths don't include proposing trades that are balanced


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

hroz said:


> You have no idea the lengths I will go to, to get a pass first point guard.


Yeah, but see the trade actually has to be even for it to go down. Just because you want it to happen doesn't mean the Bobcats/Jazz are going to make the trade


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm afraid the Cats are going to be reduced to accepting a 2008 first rounder for Brevin.You have to make the salaries work by taking something else,but right now that is the only thing that makes sense.Noone wants to give up picks in the upcoming draft,not even a mid or late round pick.The teams like Cleveland where BK would be extremely valuable don't have anything else to give us that we'd want.Never get anything for Melvin above maybe filler and a second round pick.I guess the trade deadline isn't far off either way


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

It seems to me we've kinda wasted Knight as an asset. I mean he is obviously not in our future plans and he has probably stunted the development of Felton. It just seems to me like we should have gotten something in return for a PG that a lot of teams making a championship run would love to have.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bernie needs to give Miami a call and offer up Knight to them when he comes back.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Knight for who? Miami doesn't have any real assets other than Kapono, and they're probably not parting with him.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Brevin Knight for Ronald Murray.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Brevin Knight for Ronald Murray.


Are you on crack?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Brevin Knight for Nazr Mohammed.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

brevin knight for cuttino mobley???


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> brevin knight for cuttino mobley???


Sean Livingston not getting it done? This seems like a decent trade to me of course I haven't seen how the salaries would match up.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Ninerballin said:


> Sean Livingston not getting it done? This seems like a decent trade to me of course I haven't seen how the salaries would match up.



livingston is decent when he plays but gets injured fairly often...cassell is good, but he is old...daniel ewing, i'm not sure why he is still in the league...mobley gets payed too much...it would be nice to unload his salary...how do cats fans feel about it??? mobley is still a good defender, and he would provide veteran leadership for a young cats team...


honestly, i just threw the trade out there to see how cats fans would feel about the trade...personally i wouldn't trade knight away for just cat...


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Im just meh about that what one. He would give us a SG which we need but I see him as more of a 6th man type and we already have enough of those. Carroll, Morrison, May, BK, I mean at some point you gotta stop mis-casting people and get a starter. 

BK would be good for the Clippers though he'd be feeding Brand and Kaman all day


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Knight for Bonzi Wells and an expiring contract in Sura???

Anyone know how to find out whether contracts match up?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Went to 
http://www2.realgm.com/src_tradechecker/1/

Matches up.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I won't be shocked if they trade Knight to Lakers for Mckie (waived after the trade), Shammond Williams and a 2nd rounder...


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

I would be looking to get another pick in the draft, something preferably mid range, with us taking back some bad salary of course.


----------

